

DjangoCon US Announced for Sept 7-9 in Portland - SeanOC
http://djangocon.us/

======
chaosmachine
Anyone want to speculate on why Django gets so much attention on HN, but
Drupal doesn't? I realize they're not exactly the same thing, but the last
DrupalCon was in SF, and live video of the keynotes didn't garner a single
upvote.

~~~
hartror
Drupal is in an "unsexy" language and is perceived as slow, unwieldy and more
of a CMS than a framework (at least this is my impression).

~~~
v1nce
Drupal fits its model nicely as a CMS, but anything outside this and you are
working against the code.

------
hartror
Hmm hopefully will see lots of good videos come out of this! (being a southern
hemisphere type has its disadvantages).

------
InclinedPlane
Has anyone been to DjangoCon previously? I'm curious if it's at all worthwhile
to attend (since I live in Seattle).

~~~
icey
I went last year, it was absolutely worth it. I wish I had stayed for the
sprints though.

